# Check out my Z31..



## Guest (Jan 23, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2003)

*more*


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2003)

*Last but not least*

Maxspeed 3.5 exhaust









Yokohoma A550H


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

nice ride.. great classic. cant wait 2 see more mods on it.. ever need parts let me know i be glad 2 help you out.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2003)

Cool thanks, im gonna pull the engine in a couple of weeks. I am adding a VG30ET 200hp, with some other goodies.. hoping to rebuild it.. so i can push about 14/15 psi.. with spearco i/C


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

sweet deal.


----------



## Blackbob (Jun 19, 2002)

Nice,reminds me of my old Z


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2003)

*w000t.. blue tire tint..*

What kinda of Z did u have?

w000t.. blue tire tint..


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

not to hurt anyone's feelings but i hate that spray for your wheels with color in them.......like for example the ones in your pictures.......sorry to change subject..just a random opinion


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

sr20 805 said:


> *not to hurt anyone's feelings but i hate that spray for your wheels with color in them.......like for example the ones in your pictures.......sorry to change subject..just a random opinion *



Yeah I put that damn crap on my stocks...and it toook forever to get it off completely....oh well back to the point

Very Clean Classic Z--keep it up ......and maybe stick with a regular tire shine too--lol


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

lol, yeah I would loose the tire tint, but the car looks good!


----------

